# Tyne and Wear Reptile Association meeting Sunday 27th of March 6pm



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Shiny new thread for March's meeting which will be held at Tropical Team Reptiles starting at 6pm.

This meeting we are having a sticky feet gecko talk by Steve and Sue.
An opportunity to pay your deposits for the TAWRA organised coach trip to June's Doncaster IHS show.

More information regarding the rest of the meeting will be provided nearer the time.

As always all welcome, we always have a great turn out at our regular monthly meetings, so pop down and see what its all about. 

Any questions please contact della.g our chair person, myself vice chair or wrxadz our secretary.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Will do my best to come along. Lots to talk about. Will see if any other members of our branch want to come along also.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just a heads up but we are changing the name of the shop to Team Reptiles. However all meetings will remain the same.

Thanks 
Tara


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Minuets for February meeting

Doncaster show coach trip 

26th June 2011

coach leaves at 6.00am

Single seat £14
Double seat £21

A £5 deposit must be paid by the next meeting to secure a seat there is a limit of one poly box per seat. 

NO animals will be allowed out on the coach under any circumstances or you will be ejected from the coach probably at 70mph on the A1:Na_Na_Na_Na: you have been warned, large animals must stay in the cargo hold for transit. 

1 poly box per seat which are available at team reptiles, £7.50 for a large and £3.85 for a small, heat packs are also available at £1.50 each.

Next meeting 

27th March 

care and husbandry talk on sticky footed geckos by Suez and Misspentyouth.


that's it for the minuets from last month short but sweet.

as always if you have any questions please feel free to contact me or a member of the committee.

thanks Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

thanks adam, minutes of the meeting have also been posted on the TAWRA facebook page.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks adam  , cant wait to soak up all the knowledge about sticky foots :flrt:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> Minuets for February meeting
> 
> Doncaster show coach trip
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam, looking forward to another excellent talk (thanks Barry for last months ) see you all in 20 days and 19 hours


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

only just over 2 weeks to go i carnt w8:2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

if their was a like button on here id like lewis's comment :mf_dribble:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

me three


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Im sat at work seething with jealously as Tara and Gary live it up at Hamm if she dosnt bring me any royal candy back heads will roll :roll2: :roll2:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> Im sat at work seething with jealously as Tara and Gary live it up at Hamm if she dosnt bring me any royal candy back heads will roll :roll2: :roll2:


i know its so not fair i just txt gary to see wot thay have got but hes not txt back yet:devil:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

gary wont txt back he either hasnt got signal or hes to tight to pay for the txt:lol2:


----------



## king man (Jan 27, 2011)

very happy about seeing this thread been wondering when the next meeting would be in tyne&wear me and my friend will be comming down as i go to the tropical team all the time. so i will see all of you there


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

no problem mate we look forward to meeting you, at the next meeting we will be having a sticky footed gecko talk and salivating over all the new stock from Hamm.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## king man (Jan 27, 2011)

ok no problem look forward to seeing all you aswell so i guess i will see you there mate


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

you certainly will, when you get there ill give you a membership form to fill in then pay your subs (£2.00 per member) and your good to go.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> you certainly will, when you get there ill give you a membership form to fill in then pay your subs (£2.00 per member) and your good to go.


Now hey, if anyone's taking the money it's me :lol2:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

I may not be able to make it this month as im meant to be going to a frog meet in notingham ill let you know as soon as i hear what time would the talk have to start as i think i should be back for around 7


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mispentyouth said:


> I may not be able to make it this month as im meant to be going to a frog meet in notingham ill let you know as soon as i hear what time would the talk have to start as i think i should be back for around 7


7pm would be fine for the talk to start Steve as we can get all other business out of the way before then. Drop me a pm, if there are any problems.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

no problem tarra ill let you know


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just over a week to go. :no1::no1:


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that i am unable to attend this months meet so i am leaving it in Tara's capable hands.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

looking forward to it i bet after the sticky feet talk i start looking for cresties


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> looking forward to it i bet after the sticky feet talk i start looking for cresties


Cresties are just too cute, I must resist I must resist!


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

tazzyasb said:


> Cresties are just too cute, I must resist I must resist!


. 

Mines awesome at hide and seek, and so loving too


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Knight Pinky said:


> .
> 
> Mines awesome at hide and seek, and so loving too


Same here he all ways seems to win:devil:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Less then a week to go :no1:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

king man said:


> ok no problem look forward to seeing all you aswell so i guess i will see you there mate


If this guy shows up he owes me & a few other forum members money.

Read through the link in my sig. :devil:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dungbug said:


> If this guy shows up he owes me & a few other forum members money.
> 
> Read through the link in my sig. :devil:


im sure this is a problem any persons involved can sort out like adults, without it becoming any bigger a problem than it already seems to be (i did read the link in your sig) 

anyone is welcome to attend meetings, if you and king man are both at the meeting im sure this problem can be fixed, probably easier to fix face to face too!

hopefully it'll all be sorted for you mate!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

To echo what satre has said, its horrible if someone has failed to post out goods after payment and I would most certainly be as annoyed as you are. However, it has nothing to do with TAWRA. As always all welcome and if you did come along maybe this issue could be resolved.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

satre08 said:


> im sure this is a problem any persons involved can sort out like adults, without it becoming any bigger a problem than it already seems to be (i did read the link in your sig)
> 
> anyone is welcome to attend meetings, if you and king man are both at the meeting im sure this problem can be fixed, probably easier to fix face to face too!
> 
> hopefully it'll all be sorted for you mate!


I would certainly like to meet him face to face, sadly there's over 300 miles between us so it's unlikely (which he obviously is aware of). The 'problem' is easily sorted if he sends what I've paid for, not much to ask really.



tazzyasb said:


> To echo what satre has said, its horrible if someone has failed to post out goods after payment and I would most certainly be as annoyed as you are. However, it has nothing to do with TAWRA. As always all welcome and if you did come along maybe this issue could be resolved.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Hi Tara,
Apologies of posting this on your thread, this guy has stitched other people up on this forum. Just wanted to make people aware to what he's up to, if my post implied that this person/situation is related to TAWRA then I apologise. Just trying (unsuccessfully) to get hold of this guy & make people aware he's taking their money. Thank you.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Dungbug said:


> I would certainly like to meet him face to face, sadly there's over 300 miles between us so it's unlikely (which he obviously is aware of). The 'problem' is easily sorted if he sends what I've paid for, not much to ask really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is fine, I do hope you get everything sorted.

Just a reminder the clocks go forward on Sunday, I might open a book up on who comes at the wrong time :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

35hrs and 8 mins to go, and counting......


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

candoia aspera said:


> 35hrs and 8 mins to go, and counting......


 
24 hrs 14 mins left to go now


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

im realy sorry but unfortunatley ill not be back in time for the meeting so will not be able to make my contribution to the talk with sue . However i am willing to do it next month and bring a selection of the geckos i keep once again im realy sorry i cant make it


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mispentyouth said:


> im realy sorry but unfortunatley ill not be back in time for the meeting so will not be able to make my contribution to the talk with sue . However i am willing to do it next month and bring a selection of the geckos i keep once again im realy sorry i cant make it


Thanks for letting us know Steve, shame you cannot make it. Will speak to Sue and she if she wants to still go ahead or we rearrange for April's Meet. 

However like a girl guide I am always prepared so have a back up plan :no1:

See you all tomorrow

Tara


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to give this one a miss , not been well all week so going to stay home . Next time hopefully


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:do you know how shy i am on my own. see you all tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

suez said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:do you know how shy i am on my own. see you all tomorrow:2thumb:


awww thanks for stepping up to the breach suez, I will be your right hand woman, we will have a chat before the talk.

see you tomorrow

Tara


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you Sue for being prepared to give it a shot. I'm sure you will be fantastic :no1:.

Thanks Tara for covering for me as well. Much appreciated!

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

della.g said:


> Thank you Sue for being prepared to give it a shot. I'm sure you will be fantastic :no1:.
> 
> Thanks Tara for covering for me as well. Much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Not a problem : victory:


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the crack with the meeting the nite lyk? wats gan on?


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

> scottswald What's the crack with the meeting the nite lyk? wats gan on?


not to sure to be honest was going to be sticky footed gecko talk but looks like that might be rescheduled Tara has a backup plan but I have no clue what it is.

you gonna give us a clue Tara?


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure suez is still giving her talk. (Hope right)  see you all soon


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

all i have to say is suez that was brilliant:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

krox2008 said:


> all i have to say is suez that was brilliant:notworthy::notworthy:


 thank you very much :blush:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

you were fabulous suez!lewis wont shut up about wanting cresties now though.....!!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

satre08 said:


> you were fabulous suez!lewis wont shut up about wanting cresties now though.....!!


well thats good isn't it :2thumb:
thank you i am pleased you enjoyed the talk


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

Inspired me to get more vertical things for mine  ty suez was amazing


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

suez said:


> thank you very much :blush:


you were great suez, really fantastic.

And i apologise for bombarding you with questions : victory:


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

What is adam's username? need to pm him about the cobra sanctuary


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

scottswald said:


> What is adam's username? need to pm him about the cobra sanctuary


its meeeeee.

suez it was great:notworthy: I was worried I would want cresties after the talk but I found myself looking at leaf tailed geckos didn't expect that to happen, now wheres my credit card.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just to echo what others have said fab talk suez, you did brilliantly. Really interesting talk and I wanted to steal Declan.

As always I will leave this thread going for a few days, let Karl get some pictures up and then will start a thread for Aprils meet.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed the talk Suez! You have some lovely sticky footies there! 
I couldn't see one of them though but looking forward to the pictures that were taken so I can see what it is like!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Knight Pinky said:


> Inspired me to get more vertical things for mine  ty suez was amazing


thank you very much

scottswald anytime and you can ask me as many questions as you like :2thumb:


wrxadz leafies are facinating .i am so pleased i was able to share the joy of them :2thumb:

tazzyasb thank you and Declan is miiiiiiine :lol2:he's my baby
Nicki_ that was the eurydactalodes vieillardi wait untill you see the pics they are amazing lille critters.:flrt:


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

really good talk wel done suez you have some very lovley sticky feet's thanks for the talk :no1:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

kris&katie said:


> really good talk wel done suez you have some very lovley sticky feet's thanks for the talk :no1:


thank you hun:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just been speaking to Adam and he says he will have this months minutes up tonight.


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

doh! i left my notes at work will put the mins up tomorrow HONEST:blush:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

wrxadz said:


> doh! i left my notes at work will put the mins up tomorrow HONEST:blush:


yeah right :devil:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

suez said:


> thank you hun:2thumb:


suez, your talk was amazing, really in depth and your set up are amazing.

thanks again and i learned alot (same i couldn't learn how to spell)

since tara can't have Declan can i :flrt:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> suez, your talk was amazing, really in depth and your set up are amazing.
> 
> thanks again and i learned alot (same i couldn't learn how to spell)
> 
> since tara can't have Declan can i :flrt:


thank you very much but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you can't have Declan:lol2:he's mine mine MINE :lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

New thread for April's meeting has been created

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/671886-tyne-wear-reptile-association-meeting.html#post8033991

Adam just put the minutes of March's meeting on that thread. I will add them to the TAWRA face book page, when they are ready.

Thanks
Tara


----------

